# Hallo



## Milchmann13 (24. Dezember 2005)

Hallo liebe Sau Gemeinde, 
ich bin seit Gestern stolzer Sau Besitzer und habe folgendes Problem.
Ein Fox DHX 5 200mm passt nicht in den Rahmen habe alle Positionen durch alle Einstellungen inkl Tretlager. Er passt nur in die obere Wippen Aufnahme, Piggy Pack nach hinten. Obere Tretlager Aufhängung und unten beim Lenkwinkel in das zweite von unten.

Ich habe das Gefühl das mein Oberrohr weiter unten angeschweißt ist.
Wie ich darauf komme?`
Der Dämpfer ist vom Chief Wiggum und der hat wie man auf dem Bild sehen kann das Dritte von untern beim Lenkwinkel eingestellt und soweit ich weiß auch die untere Wippenaufnahme eingestellt. Das passt bei mir absolut nicht. Da der Dämpfer gegen das Oberrohr kommt. Vielmehr ich den Dämpfer gar nicht in das Loch kriege weil nach oben zu wenig Platz ist.

Desweiteren ist es beim S Rahmen normaler Weise nicht so das das Sattelrohr ca 1-2 cm (gerade so viel für den Sattelschnellspanner) aufhört. Bei mir sind über dem Dreieck noch ca 4-5 cm.

Kann das sein das ich einfach einen Custom Rahmen habe der kein Original S ist ?? Könnte man das an irgendwas nachvollziehen ?? Ich habe bis jetzt nur eine Nummer auf dem Tretlager Gehäuse entdeckt.

Wäre nett wenn jemand Rat wüsste. Mein Onlineshop muss den Rahmen doch  
eigentlich zurück nehmen oder ??


----------



## Piefke (24. Dezember 2005)

Dreh den Dämpfer mal rum, so dass der Ausgleichsbehälter oben - hinten ist. Ansonsten frag doch an Hand der Rahmennummer einfach mal bei Alutech an, die werden dir schon sagen können, was sie da gebaut haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milchmann13 (24. Dezember 2005)

Also das mit dem Piggy Pack umdrehen passt nicht kann den dann gar nicht reinschrauben weil ich dann an die innere Schwingenverstrebung komme.

Der Hauptrahmen ist einfach zu klein. Der Abstand vom Oberrohr zum Tretlager ist ca 3 cm geringer als bei einem normalen S Rahmen. 

Naja ich warte jetzt mal auf Antwort von Online Shop und dann wird der wohl zurück gehen ob direkt zu Alutech oder erst zum Shop weiß ich nocht nicht.

 hatte mich so gefreut und dann das.



Dann noch was ist das normal bei Alutech das die ganzen Gewinde nachgeschnitten werden müssen ???


----------



## Piefke (24. Dezember 2005)

Milchmann13 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann noch was ist das normal bei Alutech das die ganzen Gewinde nachgeschnitten werden müssen ???


Definitiv NEIN!


----------



## Milchmann13 (24. Dezember 2005)

Dann weiß ich auch nicht was ich da für einen Rahmen bekommen habe. Die Gewinde sind zwar geschnitten aber z.B beim Innenlager geht nach 2 Umdrehungen nix mehr. Dann habe ich ja eigentlich ein altes Model (Schaltauge 2001) aber eine neue Schwinge. Ja und dann ja noch das Problem mit dem tiefer "gelegten" Oberrohr. Naja mal abwarten . . . 

Ich hoffe mal das das alles wird soll nämlich mein neues Rad für den IXS Cup nächstes Jahr Sein

Dran kommen folgende Komponenten

888 mit Vorbau
DHX (weiß aber noch nicht ob 190 oder 200 mm)
Gustav 210 190
Single Track
Ultegra Schaltung
Rest Truvativ
Flite TT
und solange es geht werde ich Bettys drauflassen.

Aber so wie es aussieht wird es bis zur ersten Fahrt noch ein wenig dauern


----------



## Rote-Locke (25. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
dass das Sitzrohr evtl. etwas weiter über dem Oberrohr steht, hat nichts damit zu tun, dass das OR zu tief ist. Das Sattelrohr kann dann einfach beliebig gekürzt werden, das ist alles. 

Beim 200mm Dämpfer kann es bei einer S Größe wirklich sein, das er nicht passt, da die hardrides eigentlich für 190mm ausgelegt sind. Wir haben hier z.B. schon mal einen XS Rahmen gebaut, bei dem dann der Ausgleichsbehälter separat angebaut wurde. Frag am besten mal telefonisch mit der Rahmennr. bei uns an. Jürgen müsste eigentlich da sein. Ich kann Dir da so auf die entfernung nicht weiter helfen, da ich gerade am Laptop meiner Freundin sitze und erst Anfang Januar wieder im HQ vorbei schaue...  

Zu den Gweinden kann ich nur sagen, dass es früher mal so war, dass die nachgeschnitten werden mussten, mittlerweile werde die aber alle maschinel gefertigt, so dass das nicht mehr der Fall ist. Sollte es bei Deinem Rahmen nun so sein, dass er evtl. noch aus älterer Produktion stammt, dann hilft das Nachschneiden beim Fachhandel.

Grüße


----------



## cHiCkAzZ$TylazZ (25. Dezember 2005)

verdammte Sau-***********


----------



## cHiCkAzZ$TylazZ (25. Dezember 2005)

schiebt euch euer scheiß ins *********


----------



## DaSterch (25. Dezember 2005)

cHiCkAzZ$TylazZ schrieb:
			
		

> verdammte Sau-***********





			
				cHiCkAzZ$TylazZ schrieb:
			
		

> schiebt euch euer scheiß ins *********


 
Was bist du denn für ein Vogel, was soll der Mist hier? 
Schreib deine sinnfreien Kommentare in den *Kindergartenthread*, dort bist du unter deines Gleichen!


----------



## domip2 (25. Dezember 2005)

cHiCkAzZ$TylazZ schrieb:
			
		

>


   Find unser Forum auch


----------



## Milchmann13 (26. Dezember 2005)

Das es die kürzbaren "Sitztürme gibt" weiß ich dann ist aber das gesamtmass länger . . . das Sattelrohr ist genauso lang wie bei einem S Rahmen sein soll und trotzdem steht mehr über. Es ist Definitiv so das das Oberrohr ca 2-3 cm tiefer angeschweißt ist als bei dem gleichem Baujahr S Rahmen von einem Bekannten von dem ich auch den Dämpfer ausgeliehen habe. Das Thema ist aber schon gegessen der Rahmen geht morgen zurück an Alutech . . .  

Ich find Alutech super dieser erste Kontakt mit Alutech unstützt meine Meinung über Alutech nur  

Hoffen wir das die Sau schnell wieder da ist  jetzt kann ich mich wenigstens ein zweites mal freuen . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milchmann13 (26. Dezember 2005)

Achja das größte indiz für mich das der Rahmen kleiner ist ist immer noch das ich den Dämpfer nicht in die Position reinhängen kann wie mein bekannter obwohl es beide S Rahmen aus dem selben Jahr sein sollen. Und der Dämpfer ist von ihm. Er hat zwar die alte schwinge aber selbst mit der würde das nicht gehen . . .


----------



## Milchmann13 (29. Dezember 2005)

Also da mein Shop und ich nicht wussten das da kein 200er rein passt ( gab eine kleine Serie mit etwas anderer Geometrie) nimmt Alutech den Rahmen zurück und tauscht den Hauptrahmen aus  ich wurde sogar gefragt welche Gabel dort rein soll, meine Antwort 888 `05 ... Hättest du dann gerne die angepasste Geometrie . . .  ich klar       Einfach super . . . 

vielen vielen Dank


----------



## Milchmann13 (9. Januar 2006)

Warten kann so grausam sein noch irgendwas zwischen einer und drei Wochen


----------



## TinglTanglTom (9. Januar 2006)

Milchmann13 schrieb:
			
		

> Warten kann so grausam sein noch irgendwas zwischen einer und drei Wochen


mach dir keinen kopf jetzt is ja eh arschkalt, da kannst eh nich fahren ;-)
hauptsach zu saisonbeginn is se färtisch , dann aber richtig


----------



## FrohesNeues (10. Januar 2006)

Lustige Geschichte! Das heißt, du hattest ursprünglich einen Rahmen aus 2001, und jetzt tauscht dir Alutech den gegen einen komplett neuen 06er Rahmen inklusive angepasster Geometrie? Das nenne ich mal kundenfreundlich.
Bekomme demnächst auch eine Sau und freu mich wie n Schneemann!!


----------



## Milchmann13 (24. Januar 2006)

Ja der Hauptrahmen war von 2004 (kam 2005 das neue Modell ???) oder so aber halt neu vom Händler . . . kriege  den Hauptrahmen von 2006. Und halt den Rest  von meinem neuen "alten" Rahmen  Ja ich find das auch sehr Kundenfreundlich    Diese Woche ist es hoffentlich so weit ist ja schließlich die 4KW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milchmann13 (2. Februar 2006)

Nun ist er endlich gekommen  Ein Traum in schwarz  *hüpfhüpf* vor Freude.
Hab direkt mal angefangen zu bauen . . . hier mal zwischen bilder mit der Handycam. Wenn es fertig ist kommen richtige in die Galerie.

Und für die die es interessiert. Es ist ein 06 Hauptrahmen mit angepasster Geo für die 05 888 genau wie "bestellt"  Da kann ich nur noch mal Danke sagen

Ben


----------



## Chief Wiggum (3. Februar 2006)

@Milchmann

Woher wusste ich nur, dass ich heute morgen schon Bilder von dem Teil im Netz finde?  

Sieht schick aus, nur da fehlt glaub ich noch was  was wichtiges!

Gruss Chief Wiggum


----------



## nonamenic (3. Februar 2006)

Hihi. Ein Vollgefederter Tretroller ;-) Wird bestimmt schön das Teil.


----------



## Milchmann13 (3. Februar 2006)

ja das entscheidene Teil bekomm ich heute abend gesponsort . . .

Morgen hoffe ich das es fertig ist


----------



## elton (3. Februar 2006)

Milchmann13 schrieb:
			
		

> ja das entscheidene Teil bekomm ich heute abend gesponsort . . .
> 
> Morgen hoffe ich das es fertig ist


Wie hoffe?????
 Das ist Morgen fertig sonst ...... 

Dirk


----------



## der-tick.de (17. Februar 2006)

Nur ein kleiner Tipp, die ersten vier Wochen nicht so hart Reiten, der Rahmen muss erst vollkommen aushärten.  
Wobei ich das wieder interessant finde. Du hast eine Hardride mit einer DH-Schwinge. Wozu? Wieso nicht gleich eine Wildsau DH oder Team?   
Meine Sau ist heute fertig geworden...


----------



## Milchmann13 (23. Februar 2006)

hä Hardride mit Dh Schwinge ???  ist doch ein normales Hardride single 05 mit 888 Geo. Es ist jetzt auch komplett fertig inkl 888 Vorbau. Bilder kann ich leider keine mehr liefern Digi Cam gestohlen


----------



## der-tick.de (24. Februar 2006)

Milchmann13 schrieb:
			
		

> hä Hardride mit Dh Schwinge ???  ist doch ein normales Hardride single 05 mit 888 Geo. Es ist jetzt auch komplett fertig inkl 888 Vorbau. Bilder kann ich leider keine mehr liefern Digi Cam gestohlen


sag ich doch... Der Unterschied ziwschen Hardride und Hardride single ist die Downhillschwinge. 
Ich versteh bloss nicht, warum man sich auf dem Bike einen Downhiller aufbaut...


----------



## Milchmann13 (9. März 2006)

Warum nicht. Geo stimmt bei mir. Gewicht ist top genug Federweg . . . genug Einstellmöglichkeiten . . . Die Frage ist doch eher warum nicht . . . 
Warum soll ich mehr Gewicht in Kauf nehmen für Federweg den ich nicht will und brauch
Die ersten Testfahrten waren sehr überzeugend. Sehr leicht zu handeln geht ziemlich vorwärts beim Antreten  . . .


----------

